# It's just me



## Rowy (Apr 23, 2017)

Dear colleagues,

I'm a somewhat older composer. Back in the days, when I studied music theory and composition at the conservatory of music, there were no virtual instruments, and most computers were mere office machines. Although I think there was some form of music editing possible on an Atari... I forgot.

What ever, I'm not even going to mention my Commodore 64.

Now I'm trying to catch up as fast as possible. I produced a couple of symphonic pieces recently, but it does not sound like the real thing yet. I have the feeling that it isn't possible with nowadays software and virtual instruments. Sure, the epic stuff, that shouldn't be too hard. However, my style is old fashioned classical (or is it new classical?) and I don't like to yell.

Well, there's nothing more to tell actually.

Nice to meet you all,

Rowy


----------



## d.healey (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Rowy,

I prefer your method of composing. Keep doing it and give me all the tips you can


----------



## JasonAndrews (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome Rowy!


----------



## GULL (Apr 23, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Hi Rowy,
> 
> I prefer your method of composing. Keep doing it and give me all the tips you can



I second that @Rowy


----------



## Flaneurette (May 8, 2017)

Welcome Rowy!

I enjoyed your tutorials on harmony. I've studied them a year ago. (wel in het Nederlands natuurlijk).


----------



## D Halgren (May 8, 2017)

No one ever mentions the VIC-20. Am I that old? Anyway, howdy Rowy!


----------



## Smikes77 (May 8, 2017)

Rowy said:


> Dear colleagues,
> 
> I'm a somewhat older composer. Back in the days, when I studied music theory and composition at the conservatory of music, there were no virtual instruments, and most computers were mere office machines. Although I think there was some form of music editing possible on an Atari... I forgot.
> 
> ...



What`s wrong with a commodore 64? My favourite computer of all time. Kicks a ps4`s butt everyday of the week. Sounds like you`re apologising for the music you write. Don`t apologise for that!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 8, 2017)

welcome


----------



## CT (May 8, 2017)

I started out a bit more recently, but also come from the "old school" more or less. Learning how to virtual instrument was tough. I never got along well with computers beforehand, and I'm not sure I do now, but I can make somewhat pleasing noises....

Welcome!


----------



## sherief83 (May 9, 2017)

Rowy said:


> Dear colleagues,
> 
> I'm a somewhat older composer. Back in the days, when I studied music theory and composition at the conservatory of music, there were no virtual instruments, and most computers were mere office machines. Although I think there was some form of music editing possible on an Atari... I forgot.
> 
> ...



Nice to meet you as well. Try not to be intimidated by all of it. 

You already have a real advantage, you studied the real thing and sounds like you have a few performances under your belt. In that situation, You have a much better understanding of how the real deal works and I would follow it to the letter in the sample world just like you would with real instruments. 

I would write them one at a time for each instrument, perform them with your keyboard if you can do that so you get that imperfect but passionate take for each instrument. 

Follow your experience of real orchestra dynamics and mind the player's breathing. 

Study orchestra placement and where each instrument goes in a room and on that subject choose the room or reverb sound you like your orchestra to sound and drown all instruments there. 

So basically back to the main advice, Follow your experience with the real thing to the DOT. (instrument performance knowledge, audio recording knowledge/room/acoustics knowledge)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rowy (May 9, 2017)

sherief83 said:


> Hope that helps.



I wished it did. At the moment I'm desperate trying to have a virtual orchestra sound like the real thing, but I'm already up to my knees in the mud and there's no help in sight. Well, except for this forum. I'll make a new thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Rowy (May 9, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> No one ever mentions the VIC-20. Am I that old? Anyway, howdy Rowy!



I almost bought a VIC-20, but then I read that Commodore was making a new computer with a whopping 64 K. It cost me more than 1,000 dollars and I guess I was one of the first in my country who bought it, but I was as happy as a child


----------



## Rowy (May 9, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Welcome Rowy!
> 
> I enjoyed your tutorials on harmony. I've studied them a year ago. (wel in het Nederlands natuurlijk).



So you're the one...


----------



## Rowy (May 9, 2017)

miket said:


> I started out a bit more recently, but also come from the "old school" more or less. Learning how to virtual instrument was tough. I never got along well with computers beforehand, and I'm not sure I do now, but I can make somewhat pleasing noises....
> 
> Welcome!



Thank you, if I may give you some advice. In case you have a real orchestra playing your music and you don't need a virtual orchestra... Run away!


----------



## D Halgren (May 9, 2017)

Rowy said:


> I almost bought a VIC-20, but then I read that Commodore was making a new computer with a whopping 64 K. It cost me more than 1,000 dollars and I guess I was one of the first in my country who bought it, but I was as happy as a child


I ended up with both, and a Tandy


----------



## CT (May 9, 2017)

Rowy said:


> Thank you, if I may give you some advice. In case you have a real orchestra playing your music and you don't need a virtual orchestra... Run away!



Heh, when the day comes that I have real players standing by, I will not hesitate to run, although I have to admit that I have become really enamored of using these tools to actually compose in "real time," one part at a time, not just to mock-up. I've been away from paper for a while now, seemingly unscathed....


----------

